
Could be Microsoft's most important product in 2020. If it works - djrogers
https://www.cnet.com/features/this-could-be-microsofts-most-important-product-in-2020-if-it-works/
======
Nicksil
The product is called ElectionGuard. URL for blog post from Microsoft:

[https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2019/05/06/protect...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2019/05/06/protecting-democratic-elections-through-secure-verifiable-
voting/)

------
JohnFen
If the process involves putting paper into a box, and that paper is the actual
legal ballot, not what you've entered into the computer, then why involve a
computer at all? It seems like doing that just expands the attack surface for
no reason.

Just vote using the paper.

~~~
vb6sp6
the computer is used to verify the vote after it has been counted

